# [EVDL] Battery terminals



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > 2. Does anyone know of sources for genuine copper terminals? At low
> > currents, it doesn't matter so much. But we are planning to draw
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 20 Feb 2008 at 17:04, Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > 2. Does anyone know of sources for genuine copper terminals? At low
> > currents, it doesn't matter so much. But we are planning to draw
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.ftc.gov/bcp/conline/pubs/buspubs/ad-faqs.shtm
Bait and Switch
How does the FTC define "bait and switch" advertising?

It's illegal to advertise a product when the company has no intention of
selling that item, but instead plans to sell a consumer something else,
usually at a higher price. For more information, ask the FTC for its Guides
Against Bait Advertising.

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Lee Hart
Sent: Wednesday, February 20, 2008 5:04 PM
To: EV list
Subject: [EVDL] Battery terminals

In the past, I've bought my automotive post battery terminals from 
Waytek Wire (www.waytekwire.com). They were solid copper; just what I 
wanted. The description says:

Crimpable battery lugs are manufactured from 100% copper and are
tin plated to add conductivity and protection against corrosion.
Lugs are offered in several styles for a variety of applications...
straight type, 2/0, positive, stock# 36308, $3.84 each...

We just ordered some. A quick stroke with a file revealed that they are 
not copper; they are yellow brass which has 4-5 times the electrical 
resistance of copper.

We took them back and complained. The counter man says, "You're right! 
This is a cheap junk terminal, not a copper one." He checks stock... 
*all* of them are brass. He checks with his boss... boss says, "That's 
OK; brass is just as good."

As I'm checking around, I'm finding that *all* the terminal distributors 
are substituting brass, lead, or other cheaper materials. But, they are 
still charging the same high prices as the copper ones.

1. Check *your* terminals with a file to see if you got what you paid
for.

2. Does anyone know of sources for genuine copper terminals? At low
currents, it doesn't matter so much. But we are planning to draw
500 amps -- *then* it matters!
--
Ring the bells that still can ring
Forget the perfect offering
There is a crack in everything
That's how the light gets in -- Leonard Cohen
--
Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377, leeahart_at_earthlink.net

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> >
> > 1. Check *your* terminals with a file to see if you got what you paid
> > for.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Are you looking for crimp-on terminals, Lee? I just bout (about 5 months 
ago) some from Del City Wire; I'm sure they were copper, but I'll check 
tionight!

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Lee Hart" <[email protected]>
To: "EV list" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, February 20, 2008 3:04 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Battery terminals


> In the past, I've bought my automotive post battery terminals from
> Waytek Wire (www.waytekwire.com). They were solid copper; just what I
> wanted. The description says:
>
> Crimpable battery lugs are manufactured from 100% copper and are
> tin plated to add conductivity and protection against corrosion.
> Lugs are offered in several styles for a variety of applications...
> straight type, 2/0, positive, stock# 36308, $3.84 each...
>
> We just ordered some. A quick stroke with a file revealed that they are
> not copper; they are yellow brass which has 4-5 times the electrical
> resistance of copper.
>
> We took them back and complained. The counter man says, "You're right!
> This is a cheap junk terminal, not a copper one." He checks stock...
> *all* of them are brass. He checks with his boss... boss says, "That's
> OK; brass is just as good."
>
> As I'm checking around, I'm finding that *all* the terminal distributors
> are substituting brass, lead, or other cheaper materials. But, they are
> still charging the same high prices as the copper ones.
>
> 1. Check *your* terminals with a file to see if you got what you paid
> for.
>
> 2. Does anyone know of sources for genuine copper terminals? At low
> currents, it doesn't matter so much. But we are planning to draw
> 500 amps -- *then* it matters!
> --
> Ring the bells that still can ring
> Forget the perfect offering
> There is a crack in everything
> That's how the light gets in -- Leonard Cohen
> --
> Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377, leeahart_at_earthlink.net
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>
>
> -- 
> No virus found in this incoming message.
> Checked by AVG Free Edition.
> Version: 7.5.516 / Virus Database: 269.20.7/1285 - Release Date: 2/18/2008 
> 5:50 AM
>
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Just checked - they are indeed copper, and very heavy-duty! The 2/0 are # 
907455, and last year's price was $1.82. Don't know what they want for them 
this year. If you can't deal with them, let me know - for a small markup, I 
can ship them to you direct.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "joe" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, February 20, 2008 4:23 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Battery terminals


> Are you looking for crimp-on terminals, Lee? I just bout (about 5 months
> ago) some from Del City Wire; I'm sure they were copper, but I'll check
> tionight!
>
> Joseph H. Strubhar
>
> Web: www.gremcoinc.com
>
> E-mail: [email protected]
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "Lee Hart" <[email protected]>
> To: "EV list" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Wednesday, February 20, 2008 3:04 PM
> Subject: [EVDL] Battery terminals
>
>
>> In the past, I've bought my automotive post battery terminals from
>> Waytek Wire (www.waytekwire.com). They were solid copper; just what I
>> wanted. The description says:
>>
>> Crimpable battery lugs are manufactured from 100% copper and are
>> tin plated to add conductivity and protection against corrosion.
>> Lugs are offered in several styles for a variety of applications...
>> straight type, 2/0, positive, stock# 36308, $3.84 each...
>>
>> We just ordered some. A quick stroke with a file revealed that they are
>> not copper; they are yellow brass which has 4-5 times the electrical
>> resistance of copper.
>>
>> We took them back and complained. The counter man says, "You're right!
>> This is a cheap junk terminal, not a copper one." He checks stock...
>> *all* of them are brass. He checks with his boss... boss says, "That's
>> OK; brass is just as good."
>>
>> As I'm checking around, I'm finding that *all* the terminal distributors
>> are substituting brass, lead, or other cheaper materials. But, they are
>> still charging the same high prices as the copper ones.
>>
>> 1. Check *your* terminals with a file to see if you got what you paid
>> for.
>>
>> 2. Does anyone know of sources for genuine copper terminals? At low
>> currents, it doesn't matter so much. But we are planning to draw
>> 500 amps -- *then* it matters!
>> --
>> Ring the bells that still can ring
>> Forget the perfect offering
>> There is a crack in everything
>> That's how the light gets in -- Leonard Cohen
>> --
>> Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377, leeahart_at_earthlink.net
>>
>> _______________________________________________
>> For subscription options, see
>> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>>
>>
>>
>> -- 
>> No virus found in this incoming message.
>> Checked by AVG Free Edition.
>> Version: 7.5.516 / Virus Database: 269.20.7/1285 - Release Date: 
>> 2/18/2008
>> 5:50 AM
>>
>>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>
>
> -- 
> No virus found in this incoming message.
> Checked by AVG Free Edition.
> Version: 7.5.516 / Virus Database: 269.20.7/1285 - Release Date: 2/18/2008 
> 5:50 AM
>
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> >> 1. Check *your* terminals with a file to see if you got what you paid
> >> for.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> joe wrote:
> > Are you looking for crimp-on terminals, Lee? I just bout (about 5 months
> > ago) some from Del City Wire; I'm sure they were copper, but I'll check
> > tonight!
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 20 Feb 2008 at 15:51, Imbob wrote:
> 
> > Lee Hart wrote:
> > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lee,
> 2. Does anyone know of sources for genuine copper terminals? At low
> currents, it doesn't matter so much. But we are planning to draw
> 500 amps -- *then* it matters!
> 
I just checked some lugs I bought from McMaster-Carr about two months 
ago. They are truly copper. See page 718 in the catalog (online or in 
print). Specifically, I bought 7106K56.

Good luck,
Cory Cross

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ooops! Clamps, not terminals. :-(

My bad. Open mouth, insert foot...

Ken Gordon




> On 20 Feb 2008 at 17:45, Kenneth G. Gordon wrote:
> 
> > On 20 Feb 2008 at 15:51, Imbob wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I had no idea it was that bad.. well, I guess when I buy new batteries this
summer, I'll have to replace all the interconnects as well!

Thanks!
-Jon Glauser





> Lee Hart wrote:
> >
> >
> > Beware; lead has about 10 times the resistance of copper, and a much
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

"Manufactured only of 131 contact copper (93%-95% copper)."

http://www.wirthco.com/straight_terminal-p-526.html

Selection:

http://www.wirthco.com/battery_fuse_block_accessories_heavy_duty_copper_battery_terminals-c-7_127.html




These next two companies each claim to manufacture(or they imply to)
their own stuff:


"Quick Cable is an ISO 9001:2000 certified company that develops,
manufactures, and sells battery and specialty electrical connectors,
cable, tools and related products for commercial and industrial
equipment which is battery-started, battery-powered, or uses batteries
to condition or store electric power. We are and will remain the
market leader in North America, providing the best value and service
available. We strive to be the most trusted and respected company in
our industry."

http://www.quickcable.com/products.php?cat=cn



"East Penn Manufacturing makes thousands of different sizes and types
of lead-acid batteries, battery accessories, and wire & cable products
for virtually any application. Since 1946, we have developed an
enviable reputation for world-class quality products made in our
state-of-the-art manufacturing facilities."

http://www.eastpenn-deka.com/assets/base/Terminals,Lugs,andProtectors.pdf

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I bought some 2/0 lugs at lowe's. It says copper on the package label. The
opening is 3/8" and cost close $2.78 each. In the store they are located in
the bolt section and are in the sliding containers. They normally just have
5 or 6 at a time in stock per store. I have 5 lowe's stores close to me
which works out okay. I have also bought some of those advanced auto parts
heavy duty marine terminals $3 each or so. I am sure if something burns up
I'll replace it with something of non lead in nature. Still wiring my
batteries in series and parallel connections to make my own variable speed
controller via non regen rectactor. 





> Lee Hart wrote:
> >
> > In the past, I've bought my automotive post battery terminals from
> > Waytek Wire (www.waytekwire.com). They were solid copper; just what I
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I bought some 2/0 lugs at lowe's. It says copper on the package label. The
opening is 3/8" and cost close $2.78 each. In the store they are located in
the bolt section and are in the sliding containers. They normally just have
5 or 6 at a time in stock per store. I have 5 lowe's stores close to me
which works out okay. I have also bought some of those advanced auto parts
heavy duty marine terminals $3 each or so. I am sure if something burns up
I'll replace it with something of non lead in nature. Still wiring my
batteries in series and parallel connections to make my own variable speed
controller via non regen rectactor. 





> Lee Hart wrote:
> >
> > In the past, I've bought my automotive post battery terminals from
> > Waytek Wire (www.waytekwire.com). They were solid copper; just what I
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I bought some 2/0 lugs at lowe's. It says copper on the package label. The
opening is 3/8" and cost close $2.78 each. In the store they are located in
the bolt section and are in the sliding containers. They normally just have
5 or 6 at a time in stock per store. I have 5 lowe's stores close to me
which works out okay. I have also bought some of those advanced auto parts
heavy duty marine terminals $3 each or so. I am sure if something burns up
I'll replace it with something of non lead in nature. Still wiring my
batteries in series and parallel connections to make my own variable speed
controller via non regen rectactor. 





> Lee Hart wrote:
> >
> > In the past, I've bought my automotive post battery terminals from
> > Waytek Wire (www.waytekwire.com). They were solid copper; just what I
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I bought some 2/0 lugs at lowe's. It says copper on the package label. The
opening is 3/8" and cost close $2.78 each. In the store they are located in
the bolt section and are in the sliding containers. They normally just have
5 or 6 at a time in stock per store. I have 5 lowe's stores close to me
which works out okay. I have also bought some of those advanced auto parts
heavy duty marine terminals $3 each or so. I am sure if something burns up
I'll replace it with something of non lead in nature. Still wiring my
batteries in series and parallel connections to make my own variable speed
controller via non regen rectactor. 





> Lee Hart wrote:
> >
> > In the past, I've bought my automotive post battery terminals from
> > Waytek Wire (www.waytekwire.com). They were solid copper; just what I
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Post only once because you're last post just showed up 4 times in my 
box. Ouch.

: )


> ampaynz1 wrote:
> 
> >
> > I bought some 2/0 lugs at lowe's. It says copper on the package
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

the terminals i just recieved from waytek look like they are copper, the 
ones that are brass, are they more yellow in color?




_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The standard brass color could be a lighter color than pure copper. But 
according to my metal alloy book, there are three brass colors. One is the 
standard brass, second is the third generate yellow and the third one is 
white brass.

There is simulated brass that may be 75%-85% copper and 15%-25% zinc which 
makes yellow brass.

White brass is adding sodium to the yellow brass.

The best alloy for conductivity is call white gold which is not really any 
gold at all. It is a copper-silver alloy that is about 40 percent copper 
and 60 percent silver. This is more yellow to gold in appearance. It is 
very tarnish resistant than silver by it self.

To see the difference, go to a hardware store and look at a piece of soft 
draw copper (roll up type) and the hard drawn stiff length type. You will 
see that the hard copper will be more orange color than then soft type.

Then look at the brass fittings colors. This will give you a ideal of what 
the colors should look like.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Josh Creel" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, February 22, 2008 8:36 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Battery terminals


> the terminals i just recieved from waytek look like they are copper, the
> ones that are brass, are they more yellow in color?
>
>
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Josh Creel wrote:
> > the terminals i just recieved from waytek look like they are copper, the
> > ones that are brass, are they more yellow in color?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The lugs i got from waytek are the orangey copper color, so they should be 
OK?

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Roland Wiench" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, February 22, 2008 12:29 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Battery terminals


> The standard brass color could be a lighter color than pure copper. But 
> according to my metal alloy book, there are three brass colors. One is 
> the standard brass, second is the third generate yellow and the third one 
> is white brass.
>
> There is simulated brass that may be 75%-85% copper and 15%-25% zinc which 
> makes yellow brass.
>
> White brass is adding sodium to the yellow brass.
>
> The best alloy for conductivity is call white gold which is not really any 
> gold at all. It is a copper-silver alloy that is about 40 percent copper 
> and 60 percent silver. This is more yellow to gold in appearance. It is 
> very tarnish resistant than silver by it self.
>
> To see the difference, go to a hardware store and look at a piece of soft 
> draw copper (roll up type) and the hard drawn stiff length type. You will 
> see that the hard copper will be more orange color than then soft type.
>
> Then look at the brass fittings colors. This will give you a ideal of 
> what the colors should look like.
>
> Roland
>
>
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "Josh Creel" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Friday, February 22, 2008 8:36 AM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Battery terminals
>
>
>> the terminals i just recieved from waytek look like they are copper, the
>> ones that are brass, are they more yellow in color?
>>
>>
>>
>>
>> _______________________________________________
>> For subscription options, see
>> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Now how do you know what color they are? Are they not tinned plated?

I never will use bare copper fittings on a battery pack. In the atmosphere 
of the battery venting, they will turn dark and may green if they get wet.

What you could do, which I did one time, and its work very good, is to paint 
them with epoxy appliance paint. You do not need a primer. Spray it on the 
bare metal after you assembly the cable to it. I get this paint on the Home 
Depot or like place.

You first submerged the battery clamp or terminal into lacquer thinner to 
clean them. Roll up a part of a paper towel and push it into the contact 
area that goes against the lead post. Mask off the cable part.

Hang them all up like clothes on a clothes line and spray paint them with a 
1st light tack coat and then with a finish coat. Let dry for 24 hours.

Slid on your heat shrink over the cable barrel which may have to be pre-slid 
on the cable, because sometimes you cannot get them over the cable terminal 
battery clamps.

Some battery terminal companies have battery clamps that are pre-coated with 
epoxy which I have use too at one time.

Roland






----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Josh Creel" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, February 22, 2008 12:16 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Battery terminals


> The lugs i got from waytek are the orangey copper color, so they should 
> be
> OK?
>
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "Roland Wiench" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Friday, February 22, 2008 12:29 PM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Battery terminals
>
>
> > The standard brass color could be a lighter color than pure copper. But
> > according to my metal alloy book, there are three brass colors. One is
> > the standard brass, second is the third generate yellow and the third 
> > one
> > is white brass.
> >
> > There is simulated brass that may be 75%-85% copper and 15%-25% zinc 
> > which
> > makes yellow brass.
> >
> > White brass is adding sodium to the yellow brass.
> >
> > The best alloy for conductivity is call white gold which is not really 
> > any
> > gold at all. It is a copper-silver alloy that is about 40 percent 
> > copper
> > and 60 percent silver. This is more yellow to gold in appearance. It 
> > is
> > very tarnish resistant than silver by it self.
> >
> > To see the difference, go to a hardware store and look at a piece of 
> > soft
> > draw copper (roll up type) and the hard drawn stiff length type. You 
> > will
> > see that the hard copper will be more orange color than then soft type.
> >
> > Then look at the brass fittings colors. This will give you a ideal of
> > what the colors should look like.
> >
> > Roland
> >
> >
> > ----- Original Message ----- 
> > From: "Josh Creel" <[email protected]>
> > To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> > Sent: Friday, February 22, 2008 8:36 AM
> > Subject: Re: [EVDL] Battery terminals
> >
> >
> >> the terminals i just recieved from waytek look like they are copper, 
> >> the
> >> ones that are brass, are they more yellow in color?
> >>
> >>
> >>
> >>
> >> _______________________________________________
> >> For subscription options, see
> >> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> >>
> >
> > _______________________________________________
> > For subscription options, see
> > http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> >
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Josh Creel wrote:
> > The lugs i got from waytek are the orangey copper color, so they should be
> > OK?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I filed a little off the end with a file and the looked copper colored.
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Roland Wiench" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, February 22, 2008 2:47 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Battery terminals


> Now how do you know what color they are? Are they not tinned plated?
>
> I never will use bare copper fittings on a battery pack. In the 
> atmosphere of the battery venting, they will turn dark and may green if 
> they get wet.
>
> What you could do, which I did one time, and its work very good, is to 
> paint them with epoxy appliance paint. You do not need a primer. Spray 
> it on the bare metal after you assembly the cable to it. I get this paint 
> on the Home Depot or like place.
>
> You first submerged the battery clamp or terminal into lacquer thinner to 
> clean them. Roll up a part of a paper towel and push it into the contact 
> area that goes against the lead post. Mask off the cable part.
>
> Hang them all up like clothes on a clothes line and spray paint them with 
> a 1st light tack coat and then with a finish coat. Let dry for 24 hours.
>
> Slid on your heat shrink over the cable barrel which may have to be 
> pre-slid on the cable, because sometimes you cannot get them over the 
> cable terminal battery clamps.
>
> Some battery terminal companies have battery clamps that are pre-coated 
> with epoxy which I have use too at one time.
>
> Roland
>
>
>
>
>
>
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "Josh Creel" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Friday, February 22, 2008 12:16 PM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Battery terminals
>
>
>> The lugs i got from waytek are the orangey copper color, so they should 
>> be
>> OK?
>>
>> ----- Original Message ----- 
>> From: "Roland Wiench" <[email protected]>
>> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
>> Sent: Friday, February 22, 2008 12:29 PM
>> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Battery terminals
>>
>>
>> > The standard brass color could be a lighter color than pure copper. 
>> > But
>> > according to my metal alloy book, there are three brass colors. One is
>> > the standard brass, second is the third generate yellow and the third 
>> > one
>> > is white brass.
>> >
>> > There is simulated brass that may be 75%-85% copper and 15%-25% zinc 
>> > which
>> > makes yellow brass.
>> >
>> > White brass is adding sodium to the yellow brass.
>> >
>> > The best alloy for conductivity is call white gold which is not really 
>> > any
>> > gold at all. It is a copper-silver alloy that is about 40 percent 
>> > copper
>> > and 60 percent silver. This is more yellow to gold in appearance. It 
>> > is
>> > very tarnish resistant than silver by it self.
>> >
>> > To see the difference, go to a hardware store and look at a piece of 
>> > soft
>> > draw copper (roll up type) and the hard drawn stiff length type. You 
>> > will
>> > see that the hard copper will be more orange color than then soft type.
>> >
>> > Then look at the brass fittings colors. This will give you a ideal of
>> > what the colors should look like.
>> >
>> > Roland
>> >
>> >
>> > ----- Original Message ----- 
>> > From: "Josh Creel" <[email protected]>
>> > To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
>> > Sent: Friday, February 22, 2008 8:36 AM
>> > Subject: Re: [EVDL] Battery terminals
>> >
>> >
>> >> the terminals i just recieved from waytek look like they are copper, 
>> >> the
>> >> ones that are brass, are they more yellow in color?
>> >>
>> >>
>> >>
>> >>
>> >> _______________________________________________
>> >> For subscription options, see
>> >> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>> >>
>> >
>> > _______________________________________________
>> > For subscription options, see
>> > http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>> >
>>
>> _______________________________________________
>> For subscription options, see
>> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lee,

the lugs that i ordered from Waytek were a part number 36534 EYELET EXTRA 
H/D 2/0GA 3/8"

http://order.waytekwire.com/CGI-BIN/LANSAWEB?WEBEVENT+L0E0C1E5D9BC808009F09001+M37+ENG

Are these the kind of connectors your using?

What are the best kind to use for golf cart battery connections?

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Lee Hart" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, February 22, 2008 5:08 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Battery terminals




> > Josh Creel wrote:
> >> The lugs i got from waytek are the orangey copper color, so they should
> >> be
> >> OK?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Josh Creel wrote:
> > The lugs I ordered from Waytek were #36534 EYELET EXTRA H/D 2/0GA 3/8"
> > Are these the kind of connectors your using?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Excellent link. I did notice something. Brass is in the same range as 
Zinc. Anyway, I've been thinking about this because the terminals in 
my EV Buggy are Tin plated brass. They don't seem to get hot even 
when I flog the heck out of the Buggy (the throttle is an on/off 
switch, right?) However, the Buggy had 400 amp controller (its dead 
Jim  I'm planning to double that for the Datsun.

Perhaps the reason that plated brass battery clamps for standard 
automotive style posts work so well is the contact area. The same 
reason a cast iron engine block makes a fine ground path for an 
automotive starter (or the steel sheet metal body makes a good ground 
for almost every other electrical device.) The resistance per area 
may be high but the path is spread out over a large area.

Do I really need to fear using plated brass battery terminal clamps 
under 1000 amps?

Paul Gooch



> Kenneth G. Gordon wrote:
> 
> > Ooops! Clamps, not terminals. :-(
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I doubt it, Paul - I used them for some time,and am planning on using them 
again soon. Not my first choice, but...



Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]xx.xxx
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Paul" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>; "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" 
<[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, February 23, 2008 3:33 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Battery terminals


> Excellent link. I did notice something. Brass is in the same range as
> Zinc. Anyway, I've been thinking about this because the terminals in
> my EV Buggy are Tin plated brass. They don't seem to get hot even
> when I flog the heck out of the Buggy (the throttle is an on/off
> switch, right?) However, the Buggy had 400 amp controller (its dead
> Jim  I'm planning to double that for the Datsun.
>
> Perhaps the reason that plated brass battery clamps for standard
> automotive style posts work so well is the contact area. The same
> reason a cast iron engine block makes a fine ground path for an
> automotive starter (or the steel sheet metal body makes a good ground
> for almost every other electrical device.) The resistance per area
> may be high but the path is spread out over a large area.
>
> Do I really need to fear using plated brass battery terminal clamps
> under 1000 amps?
>
> Paul Gooch
>
>


> Kenneth G. Gordon wrote:
> >
> >> Ooops! Clamps, not terminals. :-(
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

will the 3/8" hole lugs work on the battery post with the threaded stud on 
them, or do I need to use the automotive style clamp around the post 
connectors?

Josh and Jen
1995 S-10 120vdc conversion

www.jcsevparts.com 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Paul wrote:
> > the terminals in my EV Buggy are Tin plated brass. They don't seem
> > to get hot even when I flog the heck out of the Buggy. However, the
> > Buggy had 400 amp controller... Do I really need to fear using plated
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Josh Creel wrote:
> > will the 3/8" hole lugs work on the battery post with the threaded
> > stud on them, or do I need to use the automotive style clamp around
> > the post connectors?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

OK, that makes sense. I've got a 20 of the 3/8" hole lugs, but I can use 
them for my motor and other connections. I'm looking at the U-2200 batts. 
from Interstate which have the round tapered automotive type post with the 
5/16 stud out the center of it. What type of terminal connector lug is best 
for it?




> > Josh Creel wrote:
> >> will the 3/8" hole lugs work on the battery post with the threaded
> >> stud on them, or do I need to use the automotive style clamp around
> >> the post connectors?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Beano -- 1981 Ford Escort EV =

EValbum 1010Ted Sanders


> From: [email protected]> To: [email protected]> Date: Sun, 24 Feb=
2008 19:29:19 -0500> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Battery terminals> > > OK, that m=
akes sense. I've got a 20 of the 3/8" hole lugs, but I can use > them for m=
y motor and other connections. I'm looking at the U-2200 batts. > from Inte=
rstate which have the round tapered automotive type post with the > 5/16 st=
ud out the center of it. What type of terminal connector lug is best > for =
it?> > I have this type of battery post. I am using auto type terminals an=
d then put a washer on top with a nut to keep the terminal from pusing upwa=
rd. They stay tight.
=

Ted Sanders
Beano: 1981 Ford Escort EV
_________________________________________________________________
Helping your favorite cause is as easy as instant messaging.You IM, we g=
ive.
http://im.live.com/Messenger/IM/Home/?source=3Dtext_hotmail_join
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

what is the automotive style lug made of?


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Ted Sanders" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, February 24, 2008 7:56 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Battery terminals



Beano -- 1981 Ford Escort EV
EValbum 1010Ted Sanders


> From: [email protected]> To: [email protected]> Date: Sun, 24 Feb 
> 2008 19:29:19 -0500> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Battery terminals> > > OK, that 
> makes sense. I've got a 20 of the 3/8" hole lugs, but I can use > them for 
> my motor and other connections. I'm looking at the U-2200 batts. > from 
> Interstate which have the round tapered automotive type post with the > 
> 5/16 stud out the center of it. What type of terminal connector lug is 
> best > for it?> > I have this type of battery post. I am using auto type 
> terminals and then put a washer on top with a nut to keep the terminal 
> from pusing upward. They stay tight.

Ted Sanders
Beano: 1981 Ford Escort EV
_________________________________________________________________
Helping your favorite cause is as easy as instant messaging. You IM, we 
give.
http://im.live.com/Messenger/IM/Home/?source=text_hotmail_join
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I am not sure whether it is cooper or brass. I only run 120 volts with 300 amps max. 
Beano -- 1981 Ford Escort EV 
EValbum 1010Ted Sanders

> From: [email protected]> To: [email protected]> Date: Sun, 24 Feb 2008 20:18:24 -0500> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Battery terminals> > what is the automotive style lug made of?> > > ----- Original Message ----- > From: "Ted Sanders" <[email protected]>> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>> Sent: Sunday, February 24, 2008 7:56 PM> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Battery terminals> > > > Beano -- 1981 Ford Escort EV> EValbum 1010Ted Sanders> > > > From: [email protected]> To: [email protected]> Date: Sun, 24 Feb > > 2008 19:29:19 -0500> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Battery terminals> > > OK, that > > makes sense. I've got a 20 of the 3/8" hole lugs, but I can use > them for > > my motor and other connections. I'm looking at the U-2200 batts. > from > > Interstate which have the round tapered automotive type post with the > > > 5/16 stud out the center of it. What type of terminal connector lug is > > best > for it?> > I have this type of battery post. I am using!
auto type > > terminals and then put a washer on top with a nut to keep the terminal > > from pusing upward. They stay tight.> > Ted Sanders> Beano: 1981 Ford Escort EV> _________________________________________________________________> Helping your favorite cause is as easy as instant messaging. You IM, we > give.> http://im.live.com/Messenger/IM/Home/?source=text_hotmail_join> _______________________________________________> For subscription options, see> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev> > _______________________________________________> For subscription options, see> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
_________________________________________________________________
Connect and share in new ways with Windows Live.
http://www.windowslive.com/share.html?ocid=TXT_TAGHM_Wave2_sharelife_012008
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I am going to run 120 vdc probably with a curtis 1231c, i guess it would be 
best to try to get copper.





>I am not sure whether it is cooper or brass. I only run 120 volts with 300 
>amps max.
> Beano -- 1981 Ford Escort EV
> EValbum 1010Ted Sanders

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thought this might be an exceptable thread to throw this resource out there.....




http://www.sae.org/technical/standards/ground_vehicle/EPART
_____________________________________________________________
Click here to find the satellite television package that meets your needs.
http://thirdpartyoffers.netzero.net/TGL2221/fc/Ioyw6i4tvKJoUtwAoZKz0gADvvAkGlB5rgZKeifPe8UBYTmJadv0J5/



_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Gotta love standards that you have to pay to see ;-)

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of [email protected]
> Sent: Sunday, February 24, 2008 5:33 PM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Battery terminals
> 
> Thought this might be an exceptable thread to throw this resource out
> there.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sae.org/technical/standards/ground_vehicle/EPART
> _____________________________________________________________
> Click here to find the satellite television package that meets your needs.
> http://thirdpartyoffers.netzero.net/TGL2221/fc/Ioyw6i4tvKJoUtwAoZKz0gA
> DvvAkGlB5rgZKeifPe8UBYTmJadv0J5/
> 
> 
> 
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lots of times they are available elsewhere...but you have to know what you are looking for....try this list instead

Society of Automotive Engineers (SAE) Recommended Practices

J406: Recommended Practice CNG Powered Medium and Heavy Duty Trucks

J1718; Measurement of Hydrogen Gas Emission From Battery-Powered Passenger Cars and Light Trucks During Battery Charging

J1742; Connections for High Voltage On-Board Road Vehicle Electrical Wiring Harnesses

J759; Hydrogen Fuel System Safety (light duty but could be useful for medium- heavy duty). To be published end of 2004

J1766; Recommended Practice for Electric and Hybrid Electric Vehicle Battery System Crash Integrity Testing

J1673; High Voltage Automotive Wiring Assembly Design

J1797; Packaging of Electric Vehicle Battery Modules

J1798; Performance Rating of Electric Vehicle Battery Modules

J2293; Energy Transfer System for Electric Vehicles

J2344; Guidelines for Electric Vehicle Safety

J2600; Fueling Nozzles and Connectors

J2711; Vehicle Emissions Testing (update to J1711)

J2758; Fuel Cell Vehicle Safety (Light duty)

Underwriter's Laboratories (UL)

UL 50; Standard for Enclosures for Electrical Equipment

UL 991; Standard for Tests for Safety-Related Controls Employing Solid State Devices

UL 1244; Electrical and Electronic Measuring and Testing Equipment

UL 1439; Determination of Sharpness of Edges on Equipment

UL 1998; Standard for Safety-Related Software

UL 2202; Electric Bus Charging System Equipment

UL 2231; Personnel Protection Systems for Electric Bus Charging Circuits

UL 2251; Plugs, Receptacles, and Couplers for Electric Vehicles

go to top of the page



_____________________________________________________________
Click for free information on accounting careers, $150 hour potential.
http://thirdpartyoffers.netzero.net/TGL2221/fc/Ioyw6i4s2YLZVYbkVpt856tt57Y5p9yEKGb4SeJYnQgnPxbXQ9GeqL/



_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Josh Creel wrote:
> > OK, that makes sense. I've got a 20 of the 3/8" hole lugs, but I can use
> > them for my motor and other connections. I'm looking at the U-2200 batts.
> > from Interstate which have the round tapered automotive type post with the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> > If the battery has automotive posts, use them. All the other types are
> > built for lower current applications, where cheap and easy are more
> > important.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh NO, you are using the low profile type post. These type of connections 
can only take very low ampere and the terminal lug is only finger tight. 
These studs cannot take too much torque over 50 inch lbs.

I made a mistake in getting these type of low profile post and the studs 
heads are only embedded 1/16 of a inch below the surface of the lead. They 
started to pull out when the battery ampere got to 200 amps or more.

To solved this problem, you either have to have standard post install on 
this pad which some battery shops can do or use a large plated battery clamp 
that can clamp over the bottom of this pad.

If I have known this, I would have gotten the large flat buss bar with the 
terminal hole.

This is what I did. I use Wirth Company all positive Quick Fit Gold-Plated 
Battery Terminal Clamps that has a bolt stud pad, but I use a stainless 
steel nut instead of the wing nut, so I can used my existing battery links. 
Torque them to 100 in. lbs.

To get them on the low profile pad, you have to spread them a little wider 
with a spreader tool and pre-bolt the clamp on with a longer grade 8 bolt, 
then remove that bolt and install the plated bolt that came with the battery 
clamp.

I use a stainless washer and nut on the stud too, to keep down pressure of 
this battery clamp against the base of the post bar.

The battery clamp now puts internal pressure of the head of the bolt, so you 
can torque the stud at 75 in.lhs.

Its either that method or have new post melted on and new links made up. I 
figure I get some use out of them, and these set up now has be going since 
2002 or for six years. I get not shrink back at all, and there is no 
corrusion with the gold plating.

I paid $1.75 for a 100 of these clamps from www.wirthco.com.

To see what these look like on my Trojans T-145's see:

http://go-ev.net/pics/016.jpg


Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "David Nelson" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, February 25, 2008 8:40 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Battery terminals


>


> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> > > If the battery has automotive posts, use them. All the other types are
> > > built for lower current applications, where cheap and easy are more
> > > important.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Roland, he said that he had the bolt-through style - they should be fine.


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Roland Wiench" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, February 25, 2008 8:35 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Battery terminals


> Oh NO, you are using the low profile type post. These type of connections 
> can only take very low ampere and the terminal lug is only finger tight. 
> These studs cannot take too much torque over 50 inch lbs.
>
> I made a mistake in getting these type of low profile post and the studs 
> heads are only embedded 1/16 of a inch below the surface of the lead. 
> They started to pull out when the battery ampere got to 200 amps or more.
>
> To solved this problem, you either have to have standard post install on 
> this pad which some battery shops can do or use a large plated battery 
> clamp that can clamp over the bottom of this pad.
>
> If I have known this, I would have gotten the large flat buss bar with the 
> terminal hole.
>
> This is what I did. I use Wirth Company all positive Quick Fit 
> Gold-Plated Battery Terminal Clamps that has a bolt stud pad, but I use a 
> stainless steel nut instead of the wing nut, so I can used my existing 
> battery links. Torque them to 100 in. lbs.
>
> To get them on the low profile pad, you have to spread them a little wider 
> with a spreader tool and pre-bolt the clamp on with a longer grade 8 bolt, 
> then remove that bolt and install the plated bolt that came with the 
> battery clamp.
>
> I use a stainless washer and nut on the stud too, to keep down pressure of 
> this battery clamp against the base of the post bar.
>
> The battery clamp now puts internal pressure of the head of the bolt, so 
> you can torque the stud at 75 in.lhs.
>
> Its either that method or have new post melted on and new links made up. 
> I figure I get some use out of them, and these set up now has be going 
> since 2002 or for six years. I get not shrink back at all, and there is 
> no corrusion with the gold plating.
>
> I paid $1.75 for a 100 of these clamps from www.wirthco.com.
>
> To see what these look like on my Trojans T-145's see:
>
> http://go-ev.net/pics/016.jpg
>
>
> Roland
>
>
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "David Nelson" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Monday, February 25, 2008 8:40 PM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Battery terminals
>
>
>>


> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> >> > If the battery has automotive posts, use them. All the other types are
> >> > built for lower current applications, where cheap and easy are more
> >> > important.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> David Nelson wrote:
> > I assume that the automotive posts are better because of the larger
> > surface area compared to the bolt type, right? Is this also true of
> > those I have seen that are a flat type with a bolt hole through it?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Took some sandpaper and roughed up one of those Lowe's 2/0 lugs and it turned
silver gray in color. Thus, it is has barely any copper in it! It is is just
dipped and coated with copper for looks. I also had some 1/2 islet LENCO
lugs I got from local store called Bob Dean Supply, but they didn't change
in color. All they have is 1/2 islet, but everything I need is 3/8 islet. 





> ampaynz1 wrote:
> >
> > I bought some 2/0 lugs at lowe's. It says copper on the package label. The
> > opening is 3/8" and cost close $2.78 each. In the store they are located
> ...


----------

